# Sidewalks



## broke (May 1, 2006)

We have sidewalks in our development that are cracking, sinking, etc.  

Some are being repaired, some are waiting.  

What is a better option for sidewalk material?  Something more attractive that is, say, in pieces already so we don't have the continual rework and hazards.  

Are cobblestones, bricks, slate, etc. good materials to use ... ice, shifting, tripping problems?  

Does anyone know what the regulations are for curb height?  Some of our curbs stick above the sidewalk and are tripping hazards.  Someone told me they should be on the same plane as the walk (no vertical change).  

Thanks for any suggestions to improve our situation.


----------



## inspectorD (May 1, 2006)

It will all be up to your town engineer. Go have a lenghtly conversation with who is in charge to learn about your area.
It also has to do with cost,so dont expect any miracle answers.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 1, 2006)

You say in "your developement"...

Are you in some type of Housing Developement Authority, where they dictate everything from your front lawn to the back fence?  If so, then you may have to talk to the Housing Developement Authority about the sidewalk.  If its a "gated Community" they have all kinds of regulations to contend with and you have to follow them... Or even if its an HOA you may not be able to put what you want for the sidewalk...

Just wondering, because with that statement, its what I surmised you were saying??

Oh, BTW...Brick sidewalks are a pain after awhile. My neighbor was always constantly maintaining it by picking the grass that grew between the bricks, every year.  I would tell him what we did that year to eliminate weeds from where I worked at, and he would try that, then I would read something in a magazine the next year and suggests that...It was always a losing battle for him, but, he was an old man and didnt have anything else to do, so, it kept him out of the house for awhile 

Just my two cents for what its worth and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------



## broke (May 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  

This is a townhouse community.  I'm just trying to see what other materials might be an option to run by our "Board" rather than to just keep doing what doesn't work well already.  

I thought there might be a wide variety of experiences with different walk materials here -- rather than trying something else that might not work out well.  It's expensive to maintain concrete walks.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Broke:
It sounds as if the sidewalks may have been laid on lose fill dirt and maybe a truck or two may have run over them; crushing them into the lose dirt. I would suggest packing the dirt with a Whaker then put in 4" of rock to keep the winter water from freezing and heaving the walks. Concrete still makes the prefered sidewalk, just be sure to score it every 4' at the most so it will control the breaks and use an expansion joint every 20'.
Glenn


----------

